# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Oral-B Genius X, electric smart toothbrush, Procter & Gamble Co., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Procter & Gamble Co.

oralb.com/en-us/products/compare/electric-toothbrushes

----------


## Airicist

"Oral-B Launches Its Smartest Innovation Yet: the GENIUS X With Artificial Intelligence Power Toothbrush"
The highly anticipated GENIUS X is the first power brush equipped with artificial technology from Oral-B to offer personalized, more advanced oral care

October 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oral-B’s new $220 toothbrush has AI to tell you when you’re brushing poorly"
$220 is double my yearly dental hygiene budget

by Jay Peters
October 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oral B's newest smart toothbrush full reveal (live on stage)

Jan 7, 2020




> Oral B joins CNET live on stage today to talk about its latest and greatest smart tooth brush. Featured at CES 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Oral B iO AI toothbrush: mouth tech isn't a fad

Feb 27, 2020




> Oral B iO AI Toothbrush is launching in Europe, sign up here https://io.oralb.de/de-de/ A) learn more about the Oral-B iO and B) an exclusive chance to be one of the first people to win it. #Ad
> It’s easy to brush off at a $200 AI-powered toothbrush, but mouth tech, particularly for developed markets is en vogue. It started with the mouth guard that brushed your teeth in 10 seconds (which never happened), radio wave teeth cleaning, portable water picks, you name it someone is probably coming out with it. With oral hygiene being linked to longer life expectancy, we have more reasons to bring tech into this daily routine.
> 
> This isn’t Oral-B’s first AI-toothbrush, that was launched last year, the Genius-X was one of our most popular stories of MWC 2019. The Oral-B iO moves the tech ahead even further with a more svelte design, lower vibrations and a display which pairs with an app.
> 
> The iO identifies 16 different zones in your mouth and grades your hygiene with an emoji! When you brush longer than two minutes, the recommended length of time, the toothbrush smiles at you. The app that uses AI to provide users with real-time “tracking and coaching” – complete with a 3D guide informed by thousands of recorded brushing sessions.
> 
> The oral hygiene brand claims the iO is the culmination of six years of product research and development, with input from 1,800 consumers and over 250 patents from around the world.

----------

